# Found a Bass Hiding in a Stump



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey guys and gals. I've been admiring all of the great pens and turnings that I've seen on here...really remarkable work!!. 

But I wanted to post something a little "outside of the vortex". It's a wood carving that I've been working on and off (mostly Off) for quite some time. A friend of mine gave me a cedar stump off of their place in Kerrville and I told her I was going to carve some form of wildlife art out of it. The first time I saw the stump, I envisioned a bass "heading for cover". I knew it would be a challenge, but I didn't plan on all of the cracks and wormholes that I would encounter. I finally finished it, wormholes, cracks and all. It's carved out of a SOLID CEDAR STUMP and is all one solid piece except for some minor engineering where there wasn't enough stock, or the wood was defective. I was amazed at the beautiful wood inside, and the pics don't really do the wood justice. Some of it is holographic or almost like "tiger eye". The base is African Padauk. Everything is finished in Danish oil except for the rough stock that I chose to leave in place for a different effect. This piece almost ended up in my burn pile several times as I was so frustratred with it, but I'm glad I perservered and finished it. I really like the fact that I took something that could have been in a rancher's burn pile and turned it into something for someone to enjoy....it's like finding buried treasure. I posted before and after pics so you could get a sense of the project from the start to finish. Just thought I'd share!!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

OH WOW, I absolutely love it. You certainly found the right figure in that piece.Who'da thought that wood could contain such beauty inside. Great job.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

That is awesome looking!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Love it! Nice job.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Well done. Looks wonderful


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

That is BEAUTIFUL!!!
Thanks for posting

Bill


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

thats frekin awesome...


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

That is great. I would have never envisioned a bass headed for cover in that piece of wood which is why I admire talent like yours so much. Great job.


----------



## darladtx (Jan 14, 2011)

very, very, nice 

darla


----------



## MoonShadow (Jun 3, 2007)

Real nice!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

*FANTASTIC !!!....ABSOLUTELY FANTASTIC !!!!!*

Kudos on a job well done.. Wish I had yore talent.....:cheers:


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Wow, Thats something you should be real proud of. You probably are. Awesome job.


----------



## Morpheus51 (Aug 29, 2006)

You get an A+


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Just wanted to say "Thanks" to everyone for the positive feedback and all of the nice compliments (and greenies..). That makes all those nights out in the shop covered in sawdust and wood chips well worth it.... Great bunch of folks on here and alot of talent on this forum, for sure. 

I hope to have a website up soon to showcase some of my other stuff. Thanks again....now it's on to the next project!!

Tom


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Absolutely Awesome!!!! I am at a loss for words!!


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Very Cool piece!


----------

